# Police State?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When does one call actions by the police sanctioned by government a police state? I know there are law enforcement officers here so I would really like to read their input.

CT: Police 'Gotta Cover Our Ass' on Open Carry ~ VIDEO


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Opinion # 1:

When they start making up the rules as they go............ and, yes, . . . it happens.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if people had called in about there being an armed man on the highway, they call in on news paper delivery people and the cops have to respond to calls involving an armed person even if said person is legally carrying and isn't causing a problem. People also lie to dispatchers because they believe they'll get a faster response so it wouldn't surprise me if one of the reports did say he was brandishing his weapon. I'd say the citation was related to them carrying signs about the checkpoint.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just more BS these guys " protesters " have to put up with,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, some ,,,,,,,, and I mean some cops are real azzes .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The court has already offered to reduce the fine, which he rejected because he's done nothing wrong. Pursue it through the courts, up to and including suing the police. Change their heavy handed behavior using a tool they understand: money.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like a conspiracy theory.


No, it sounds like a conspiracy caught on audio/video.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Many CT cops are, like the state politicians...... Hypocrites.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hate it when those pesky citizens know their rights....
I am NOT bashing all officers, just the guys in THIS video, showing a disregard for rights.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Some police yell "GUN" everytime they see one. I wonder if we started yelling "GUN" what they would do.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

My neighbor called the police last week and they still have shown up. They better tighten up if they wanna be a police state.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

God am I glad I left that nest of liberal snakes over a decade ago! I hope that video is watched far and wide and meaningful action is taken. Those bad apples need to relieved of duty. Good cops have a hard enough job without jerks like this dragging them down.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I was a civilian I would take action by suing the crap out of these corrupt troopers, their agency and then the state. But it doesn't end there.... I would find me a politician who would write a bill that would authorize a civilian training board. Police and a civilian monitor keeping an eye on training standards at the police academy would be more effective than the civilian review board. Train these cadets correctly right from the beginning and you won't have problems later on. There will be less corruption and the "us against them" mentality could be stopped before it begins.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Doesn't work like that. Once they hit the locker room, it's go along to get along.



6811 said:


> If I was a civilian I would take action by suing the crap out of these corrupt troopers, their agency and then the state. But it doesn't end there.... I would find me a politician who would write a bill that would authorize a civilian training board. Police and a civilian monitor keeping an eye on training standards at the police academy would be more effective than the civilian review board. Train these cadets correctly right from the beginning and you won't have problems later on. There will be less corruption and the "us against them" mentality could be stopped before it begins.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> If I was a civilian I would take action by suing the crap out of these corrupt troopers, their agency and then the state. But it doesn't end there.... I would find me a politician who would write a bill that would authorize a civilian training board. Police and a civilian monitor keeping an eye on training standards at the police academy would be more effective than the civilian review board. Train these cadets correctly right from the beginning and you won't have problems later on. There will be less corruption and the "us against them" mentality could be stopped before it begins.


So if you wasn't employed by the problem you would be part of the solution. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why is this police corruption becoming a growing trend. If you look in the news almost every week your seeing a story or two coming out. If you look on YouTube there are hundreds of videos that never make it on the news.

We need to make body cameras mandatory and laws that prohibit the police departments from prohibiting their release.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why is this police corruption becoming a growing trend. If you look in the news almost every week your seeing a story or two coming out. If you look on YouTube there are hundreds of videos that never make it on the news.
> 
> We need to make body cameras mandatory and laws that prohibit the police departments from prohibiting their release.


Who pays for these "mandatory" body cameras and can the government assure me that the footage cannot and will not be tampered with?

Better suggestion; How 'bout we make it "Mandatory" that the government stay the hell out of our lives?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why is this police corruption becoming a growing trend. If you look in the news almost every week your seeing a story or two coming out. If you look on YouTube there are hundreds of videos that never make it on the news.
> 
> We need to make body cameras mandatory and laws that prohibit the police departments from prohibiting their release.


Of course, why didn't I think of that? We need more laws will solve the problem of too many laws.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think body cameras just like dash cams are a great idea and should be mandatory. As I understand it the cost issue isn't so much the hardware as it is the storage which is an issue that would need to be addressed but personally I think this would be a great avenue for seized drug money. I do think the departments should have some level of discretion on releasing footage as its exposure could taint jury pools and or hinder an investigation. I also believe this should be a two way street, the media should give as much coverage to cam footage exonerating officers as they do to cam footage damning them.

***Edit***

To comment on slippy's post, your right there doesn't need to be laws about this stuff. It should be part of accreditation or department standards


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So if you wasn't employed by the problem you would be part of the solution. Nothing wrong with that.


so how do you know I am a part of the problem operator6? tell me, what have you done for freedom's sake? better yet lets make it simple, what have you done for this country? you talk like you have the solution.... but then again this country allows people to talk, even if they are just all talk and no action. you remind me of my neighbors chihuahua, loud bark, no bite.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why is this police corruption becoming a growing trend. If you look in the news almost every week your seeing a story or two coming out. If you look on YouTube there are hundreds of videos that never make it on the news.
> 
> We need to make body cameras mandatory and laws that prohibit the police departments from prohibiting their release.


Police departments are not releasing footages to the public for the purpose of just showing them to everyone. they have to release it for prosecution. once prosecution is completed then it could go out to the public.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> Police departments are not releasing footages to the public for the purpose of just showing them to everyone. they have to release it for prosecution. once prosecution is completed then it could go out to the public.


defense is entitled to discovery items, without delay


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> defense is entitled to discovery items, without delay


You are correct. The defense is entitled to discovery of evidence. But not the public....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> so how do you know I am a part of the problem operator6? tell me, what have you done for freedom's sake? better yet lets make it simple, what have you done for this country? you talk like you have the solution.... but then again this country allows people to talk, even if they are just all talk and no action. you remind me of my neighbors chihuahua, loud bark, no bite.


If you read my posts you will see I said you're employed by the problem.

I could get real nasty and answer your other questions but I don't feel it's necessary. To be a cop you sure do miss important facts of what people post in black & white....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> So if you wasn't employed by the problem you would be part of the solution. Nothing wrong with that.


Some law enforcement officers are the problem, not law enforcement as a whole as you insinuate. I'm glad we have police, I don't want to live where its a lawless 3rd world hell hole like Syria, Afghanistan, or take your pick of African nations. The problem are officers that grunt "I am da LAW" like Sylvester Stallone in Judge Dredd and act accordingly. There's also the lazy officers that do the absolute minimum and forget they are public servants.

Another part of the problem are civilian citizens who call demanding police respond because there's a suspicious person walking down the street and the only description they can give you is "black male" that "doesn't belong here" along with a nervous giggle. Never mind the fact that the guy is just walking down the street minding his own business. They're also the ones that want to complain on officers for writing them a justified ticket, for explaining that this is a civil matter not a criminal one (the he didn't do anything about it excuse), or get mad because an officer snaps back a bit after they act like a complete donkey towards him/her. These complaints come in so frequently that they totally drown out the ones against bad officers to the point that Mr Dredd or Mr Lazyass has to royally screw up for discipline to come their way.

Not to mention the fact that our politicians waste so much money that they have to cut corners and one of the first and easiest routes to go is to cut insurance and retirement benefits for government employees. The result is more and more bad candidates get hired as officers because there is a lack of good ones who don't want to risk their life for no retirement, crappy insurance, crappy pay, crappy hours.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Some law enforcement officers are the problem, not law enforcement as a whole as you insinuate. I'm glad we have police, I don't want to live where its a lawless 3rd world hell hole like Syria, Afghanistan, or take your pick of African nations. The problem are officers that grunt "I am da LAW" like Sylvester Stallone in Judge Dredd and act accordingly. There's also the lazy officers that do the absolute minimum and forget they are public servants.
> 
> Another part of the problem are civilian citizens who call demanding police respond because there's a suspicious person walking down the street and the only description they can give you is "black male" that "doesn't belong here" along with a nervous giggle. Never mind the fact that the guy is just walking down the street minding his own business. They're also the ones that want to complain on officers for writing them a justified ticket, for explaining that this is a civil matter not a criminal one (the he didn't do anything about it excuse), or get mad because an officer snaps back a bit after they act like a complete donkey towards him/her. These complaints come in so frequently that they totally drown out the ones against bad officers to the point that Mr Dredd or Mr Lazyass has to royally screw up for discipline to come their way.


I didn't insinuate anything. Mr 6811 stated if he was a civilian , he would sue the troopers,the agency and the state.

I stated in response.......so if you wasn't employed by the problem, you would be part of the solution.

That's the sum of what he posted.......he just doesn't like it., but he posted it.

Read the posts......


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> If you read my posts you will see I said you're employed by the problem.
> 
> I could get real nasty and answer your other questions but I don't feel it's necessary. To be a cop you sure do miss important facts of what people post in black & white....


It's not that I missed anything that you posted. Its more of I don't care what you post. I don't read you as an interesting person. I think you are arrogant and who thinks he knows it all. And most of all, I can't stand whinny people....


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Court_of_Appeals_for_the_First_Circuit


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

ArguedJune 8 2011DecidedAugust 26 2011Citation(s)655 F.3d 78Case historyProcedural historyInterlocutory appeal of oral denial of motion for summary judgment by defendantsHoldingHeld that a citizen has the right to film public officials in a public place; the public's right of access to information is coextensive with that of the press


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

Simon Glik v. John Cunniffe 
Judge(s) sittingJuan R. Torruella, Kermit Lipez, and Jeffrey R. Howard


----------



## blackrhino (Nov 7, 2013)

Simon Glik v. John Cunniffe 
Judge(s) sittingJuan R. Torruella, Kermit Lipez, and Jeffrey R. Howard


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I didn't insinuate anything. Mr 6811 stated if he was a civilian , he would sue the troopers,the agency and the state.
> 
> I stated in response.......so if you wasn't employed by the problem, you would be part of the solution.
> 
> ...


So what makes you think I'm not doing anything to be a part of the solution...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> It's not that I missed anything that you posted. Its more of I don't care what you post. I don't read you as an interesting person. I think you are arrogant and who thinks he knows it all. And most of all, I can't stand whinny people....


I used your own words against you.........kinda like the cops do. You don't like it do you ?



6811 said:


> So what makes you think I'm not doing anything to be a part of the solution...


Because you work and take orders from the problem. 
I can only judge your actions by what you decide to post. 
You also have stated in a different thread that people that know and exercise their constitutional rights are viewed as "extremist"

Again......those are your words. ......not mine.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I used your own words against you.........kinda like the cops do. You don't like it do you ?
> 
> Because you work and take orders from the problem.
> I can only judge your actions by what you decide to post.
> ...


Operator6... Do not pretend to be a lawyer or some sort of a smarty pants. You won't out smart me that easy. So if I did write on other post that people who know and exercise their rights are viewed as extremist, did I write that it was me who thinks that these people are extremist? I guess you missed the part that I was labeled as a sovereign citizen by my co workers because I always corrected them when they are about to cross the line.... But I'm sure you saw that, you just opted to ignore it because it doesn't fit your agenda of hating all cops.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Operator6... Do not pretend to be a lawyer or some sort of a smarty pants. You won't out smart me that easy. So if I did write on other post that people who know and exercise their rights are viewed as extremist, did I write that it was me who thinks that these people are extremist? I guess you missed the part that I was labeled as a sovereign citizen by my co workers because I always corrected them when they are about to cross the line.... But I'm sure you saw that, you just opted to ignore it because it doesn't fit your agenda of hating all cops.


What part of " your employed by the problem" don't you understand in the first post you went nuts over ?

Who's pretending to be a lawyer ?? I think you're pretending to be a good cop. How you like that ?

Oh and I like how you use the generic description......" My co-workers" Your co workers are COPS.

Me hate all cops ? That's simply not true either, infact I support the FBI and the Oregon State Police in the Oregon standoff thread. Go investigate that thread......lol !!

I pray to GOD that if I'm ever arrested and interrogated...... It's by a police officer of your caliber and skills.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> What part of " your employed by the problem" don't you understand in the first post you went nuts over ?
> 
> Who's pretending to be a lawyer ?? I think you're pretending to be a good cop. How you like that ?


Thank you.... So now that we established that you have a problem with my employment, I dare you to do something about it. Please, do something, anything...but please quit whining about it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Thank you.... So now that we established that you have a problem with my employment, I dare you to do something about it. Please, do something, anything...but please quit whining about it.


I established that in my first post directed to you, and you're a detective ?? Good Lord !!! You're employed by the problem.

You dare me ? How old are you really ? Lol !!!

You sound like the whiner if there is one......read your posts.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> What part of " your employed by the problem" don't you understand in the first post you went nuts over ?
> 
> Who's pretending to be a lawyer ?? I think you're pretending to be a good cop. How you like that ?
> 
> ...


 Do yourself a favor, have your momma buy you a lawyer, you are not going to walk away from my arrest and interrogation.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Do yourself a favor, have your momma buy you a lawyer, you are not going to walk away from my arrest and interrogation.


Oh so your going to arrest me ? Lol !!!!

Read it again.......I said if I'm ever arrested and interrogated I pray to GOD it's by a police officer of your caliber and skills.

Do you even understand what you read ?

Personally I think if you did ever interrogate me, you'd end up swallowing your tongue or having a stroke.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I established that in my first post directed to you, and you're a detective ?? Good Lord !!! You're employed by the problem.
> 
> You dare me ? How old are you really ? Lol !!!
> 
> You sound like the whiner if there is one......read your posts.


Look, its clear you hate cops. I got that. I'm good with your black lives matter agenda. Now quit being a eunuch and boring me with your whining. Just do something about it and be a man.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

6811 said:


> Look, its clear you hate cops. I got that. I'm good with your black lives matter agenda. Now quit being a eunuch and boring me with your whining. Just do something about it and be a man.


You what's clear ? It's clear you can't have a civil debate and it's indicative of your personality.........the same personality you have when you pin that badge on you wear so proudly.

You have a nice night officer.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Oh so your going to arrest me ? Lol !!!!
> 
> Read it again.......I said if I'm ever arrested and interrogated I pray to GOD it's by a police officer of your caliber and skills.
> 
> Do you even understand what you read ?


I know what you are alluding to, I'm Just being direct.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> You what's clear ? It's clear you can't have a civil debate and it's indicative of your personality.........the same personality you have when you pin that badge on you wear so proudly.
> 
> You have a nice night officer.


 Civil debate? If you are not such a whiner, maybe. Don't you get it. I have no respect for you and I hate you as much you hate all LEO's. Is that direct enough for you?

Goodnight operator, don't forget to set your house alarm. You don't want the boogey man breaking in your house. Good God, that would be more whining about how the cops did not protect you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I got it. I got it ...... I mean I finally get it!


neonoah 

A man who wants to gather one woman of every nation, romantically. A variation on the Biblical Noah, a man commanded by Y___ to gather "two of every animal". The variant "AbraSlam" or abraslam, is a man who has biological children from many different racial, cultural and/or national backgrounds. 

"That dude is a total neonoah. He just hit on a Brazilian girl, danced with an Ethiopian girl and is now texting some chick in Japan!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

neonoah said:


> Nope. You're about as far from it as Pluto is from the sun.


Darn it ........... well back to googling neo's I guess....... wait or Noah maybe.........


----------

